# Silly things people say about your twins



## chetnaz

Ok so yesterday I was in my favorite place (Asda - I now have my own allocated parking bay as I'm there so often! Well it feels like it :) ). The cashier looks at my boys and says "Twins?" I smiled and nodded. THen she says to me "Are they lovely?" What a bizarre question! "Well I think so. I would be a very weird mother if I said no" I say and she smiles and continues putting my shopping through. 

Am I alone in thinking that this was a very bizarre and silly thing to say?? Who asks someone if their children are "lovely"? I swear that people switch their brain off when they see twins! 

SO what has been your silly question/comment of the week?? :)


----------



## princessellie

haha that does seem a weird thing to say, its not like youre gna say oh no theyre horrid actually :dohh:


----------



## chetnaz

Exactly! You'd never ask such a question to someone with one baby. "Ohhhh a baby. Is she lovely??" WTF?! Of course my babies are lovely! I'm guessing she meant are they good/well behaved, although I dont like it when people ask me this either. Every child is good, with times of mis-behaviour - that's just kids for you. Dont mind me, I'm just totally in love with my little boys and it makes me sensitive to people's comments (worse one was a so called friend telling me having twins was her idea of "hell"! Bitch! :)


----------



## KELLYBD

The best I get is "Are they identicle?" Hmmmmm well ones a boy and ones a girl, so work that out. OH has started sayin, "Yes apart from the genitals!" :) xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Generally speaking, I don't mind the comments daft or sensible that people ask me when out with the twins. I figure that people are just generally in awe of twins so can be forgiven ;) 

Hpwever, the one question which does irritate, and is almost always asked is "do twins run in the family then?"., OR, to translate, "are they naturally conceived or IVF?" grrr!! I find this to be an intrusive question which is, quite frankly no one elses business!!! It's like asking, did you have sex to conceive them!?!? If I'd had IVF I'd be even more annoyed - what difference does it make?

Twins are a gift, regardless of mode of conception, so to ask is a step too far. Apart from that, I'm open to all and every comment.........bring it on lol xxx


----------



## KELLYBD

lizziedripping said:


> Generally speaking, I don't mind the comments daft or sensible that people ask me when out with the twins. I figure that people are just generally in awe of twins so can be forgiven ;)
> 
> Hpwever, the one question which does irritate, and is almost always asked is "do twins run in the family then?"., OR, to translate, "are they naturally conceived or IVF?" grrr!! I find this to be an intrusive question which is, quite frankly no one elses business!!! It's like asking, did you have sex to conceive them!?!? If I'd had IVF I'd be even more annoyed - what difference does it make?
> 
> Twins are a gift, regardless of mode of conception, so to ask is a step too far. Apart from that, I'm open to all and every comment.........bring it on lol xxx

I got that from every midwife in hospital. I was even asked if I conceived naturally by a midwife when I was being monitored the weeks before the twins were born. Cheeky ain't it. xx


----------



## _Vicky_

lol well I havent had anything that cheeky tbh - lots of the do twins run in the family and my sis has twins so I never get the IVF question after telling them that. 

I must say as they get older I get asked if they are twins a lot more - maybe they look less alike or different ages or what. 

What really gets me is you can walk through one shop and get 'oh they are big boys for 1.5' the next person says 'ohhhh I thought they were younger!!!'

Nowt so queer as folk eh xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Funniest I had was a lady shopping in Sainsburys came up to me and said "oh are they identical" and when I said "no they're not", she said "oh well are they twins then?!"
When I told her they were she did admit it was a silly question and it really made me laugh afterwards!!


----------



## lizziedripping

It makes me smile cos people often say oooh identical twins, when in fact they look nothing alike and when I correct them they go on to say oh yeh, he's so much bigger than him, I thought at first you'd just had two very close together!!! What?? lol, make up your mind :) Now Zach is admittedly the size of a 2yr old, BUT he could only be 6mths older than Noah size-wise at the most. To me it's obvious they're twins.

I don't honestly think people mean any harm with their comments - most of the time I think they want to make contact but are not sure how to go about it, so end up putting their foot in it. I probably said equally daft things when I met twin Mums in the street before I had twins of my own x


----------



## chetnaz

I dont mind people approaching me to talk about the boys, but to ask me if they are lovely - that's just odd. As if I was going to say no! lol. I wasn't upset by it - thought it was quite funny tbh, but also an odd thing to ask. I dont mind people asking if they're identical or other questions about them, but I dont like comments like "my idea of hell" or "better you than me" as if there's something wrong with twins or as if its a bad thing. I also find it funny how my boys are dressed from head to foot in blue and I get asked if they're girls or if they're boy/girl twins!


----------



## Eternal

yeah i dont like, better you than me, i mean why would someone say that? or glad its not me or other things to that effect. 

the usual, you will have your hands full, im fine with, i laugh because in know in reality its true, i dont particially need someone pointing it out but its fine.

For the most part i think most people have no clue about twins, they ask the silliest of things sometimes, everyone assumes the twins came from OHs family because there are indentical twins there, i keep getting, oh i knew someone had to have the twins in the family. lol! i have to explain that no, infact indentical twins dont run in families AND even if they did kevin's (OH) history has no affect on us having twins, because he cany affect how many eggs i produce. they just look at me strangely like ive spoken a forgien language, so half the time i just laugh now and say yeah.


----------



## ems1

I was out shopping today when a lady asked me 'what they were' (I have twin boys). When i replied boys, she told me they are too pretty to be boys and look more like girls.
I agree that people are in awe when they see twins, but people do get very personal when they ask 'are they real'.


----------



## Cuffy

lizziedripping said:


> Generally speaking, I don't mind the comments daft or sensible that people ask me when out with the twins. I figure that people are just generally in awe of twins so can be forgiven ;)
> 
> Hpwever, the one question which does irritate, and is almost always asked is "do twins run in the family then?"., OR, to translate, "are they naturally conceived or IVF?" grrr!! I find this to be an intrusive question which is, quite frankly no one elses business!!! It's like asking, did you have sex to conceive them!?!? If I'd had IVF I'd be even more annoyed - what difference does it make?
> 
> Twins are a gift, regardless of mode of conception, so to ask is a step too far. Apart from that, I'm open to all and every comment.........bring it on lol xxx


Mine were ivf and I actually removed someone from fb because of the "So are they ivf then?" it was none of her business and it certainly wasn't something that needed saying on a platform of 200 odd friends as I pointed out would you like to know how many times we had sex the month they were conceived?! 

We get all sorts of daft questions and the "omg your huge conments" which is daft because I was hardly going to be tiny with two babies!!


----------



## Debbie82

lizziedripping said:


> Generally speaking, I don't mind the comments daft or sensible that people ask me when out with the twins. I figure that people are just generally in awe of twins so can be forgiven ;)
> 
> Hpwever, the one question which does irritate, and is almost always asked is "do twins run in the family then?"., OR, to translate, "are they naturally conceived or IVF?" grrr!! I find this to be an intrusive question which is, quite frankly no one elses business!!! It's like asking, did you have sex to conceive them!?!? If I'd had IVF I'd be even more annoyed - what difference does it make?
> 
> Twins are a gift, regardless of mode of conception, so to ask is a step too far. Apart from that, I'm open to all and every comment.........bring it on lol xxx

Do you know since announcing my twin news on Fri I think I've yet to have one person congratulate without asking if they run in the family.

Cos I've no kids im getting the "you'll really be hoping it's one of each" comments as if to say I'll be disappointed with 2 of the same sex:wacko:


----------



## addie25

lizziedripping said:


> Generally speaking, I don't mind the comments daft or sensible that people ask me when out with the twins. I figure that people are just generally in awe of twins so can be forgiven ;)
> 
> Hpwever, the one question which does irritate, and is almost always asked is "do twins run in the family then?"., OR, to translate, "are they naturally conceived or IVF?" grrr!! I find this to be an intrusive question which is, quite frankly no one elses business!!! It's like asking, did you have sex to conceive them!?!? If I'd had IVF I'd be even more annoyed - what difference does it make?
> 
> Twins are a gift, regardless of mode of conception, so to ask is a step too far. Apart from that, I'm open to all and every comment.........bring it on lol xxx

That would annoy me 2. I did IVF and twins do run in my family so if someone asks me if twins run in my family I will simply say YES!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Good for you Addie ;) My Mum's sister had fraternal twins, so I do always answer with that, but how annoying that I even have to!!! Ooo, another way they have of finding out which i forgot about is, 'was it a shock when you found out?' i.e. I'm then supposed to say, 'oh no, we already knew it was possible because we had IVF!' Grrrr - how annoying :( 

Of course they could just be asking the question with no ulteria motive, but somehow I don't think so ;) It is asked just too often to be so x


----------



## addie25

Some people as bc they are nosy some bc they are doing IVF and are just curious and others have no reason to ask they just do. That's what I think lol. Can't wait to hear what people as me when my little ones arrive.


----------



## red mom2b

I've had a ton of people tell me how difficult the next few years will be and "do you know what your in for?" I mean that's a bit unneeded, but again, people don't always think before they talk. Then last week the nurse at the obgyn told me how she feels bad for me and the long road I have ahead of me and then continues to say she would never be able to handle twins. Really?!? She's a nurse at my doctor's office. She sees pregnant women all day. You think if anyone had some self control or a filter it would be her, but I guess not. I know it's not going to be easy, but I have nothing to compare it to since I don't have any other kids. I'm elated and so excited for them to be born, but I just think, what if I was completely scared about having twins or nervous....


----------



## knitbit

I get the "Do they run in your family?" question, but I've never been asked about IVF. People usually ask if I have other kids, and when I say I have two boys, they nearly always ask me if they were twins, too. Then everyone is very pleased that we are having two girls. People seem to like symmetry. I get asked if they are identical all the time, too. 

I also get the "You're huge" comments followed by, "But you're small for twins." people seem amazed that I can get about at 34 weeks.


----------



## Sarah-Jane

I'm 31 weeks with twins and the questions already pee me off lol don't get me wrong, I love talking about them but as you've all said, some people can be so rude! Every time I mention I'm having twins I get "do they run in your family?" When I say yes, their usual comeback is "they're natural then?" I normally refuse to answer, they are natural but what does it matter how they were 'made'? I'll also usually get "you don't look big enough to be having twins!" But when they say this, they never know how far along I am, I could be 10 weeks or about to give birth for all they know! How 'big' do people expect you to be with twins? The size of a lorry from day of conception?!? Also because I'm having two boys and already have a 2 year old boy, I always get asked "are you not gutted you're not having atleast one girl?" Or "are you going to be trying for a girl after these?" It drives me crazy, what gender they are doesn't bother me, I'm overjoyed I'm having two boys, I absolutely love being a mum to a little boy with all the cars, football etc and think I would struggle with all the pink princess stuff haha I'd give it a shot but I'd probably just get laughed at! Lol! The thought of chasing my 3 lads round the park with the dog and a football excites the hell out of me :D but some people don't think parents are happy without having a boy and a girl which irritates me! X


----------



## chetnaz

Sarah-Jane said:


> I'm 31 weeks with twins and the questions already pee me off lol don't get me wrong, I love talking about them but as you've all said, some people can be so rude! Every time I mention I'm having twins I get "do they run in your family?" When I say yes, their usual comeback is "they're natural then?" I normally refuse to answer, they are natural but what does it matter how they were 'made'? I'll also usually get "you don't look big enough to be having twins!" But when they say this, they never know how far along I am, I could be 10 weeks or about to give birth for all they know! How 'big' do people expect you to be with twins? The size of a lorry from day of conception?!? *Also because I'm having two boys and already have a 2 year old boy, I always get asked "are you not gutted you're not having atleast one girl?"* Or "are you going to be trying for a girl after these?" It drives me crazy, what gender they are doesn't bother me, I'm overjoyed I'm having two boys, I absolutely love being a mum to a little boy with all the cars, football etc and think I would struggle with all the pink princess stuff haha I'd give it a shot but I'd probably just get laughed at! Lol! The thought of chasing my 3 lads round the park with the dog and a football excites the hell out of me :D but some people don't think parents are happy without having a boy and a girl which irritates me! X

Oooh I get this all the time when I'm out with my three boys. I get people asking me if Im dissapointed one wasnt a girl or saying "oh I bet you'll try for a girl soon". Even my consultant said "I'll see you next year when you're having your girl then"! It does piss me off cos it's like they think I'm not happy with my boys or like I'm incomplete without a girl. Yes in all honesty I would like a little girl, because I would like to also experience a mother/daughter relationship. But if I didn't have one, its not like a gaping hole in my life and I definately never think "oooh I wish one had been a girl" I love my boys to pieces and wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## Mea

TwoBumps said:


> Funniest I had was a lady shopping in Sainsburys came up to me and said "oh are they identical" and when I said "no they're not", she said "oh well are they twins then?!"
> When I told her they were she did admit it was a silly question and it really made me laugh afterwards!!

I had something similar I was a toddler group and some one asked if they were natural or not, so I told her they were ivf as I really done mind telling people. To which she replied "so their not real twins then!"


----------



## princessellie

not real twins lol, some people are cranks xx


----------



## Tobaira

Eternal said:


> For the most part i think most people have no clue about twins, they ask the silliest of things sometimes, everyone assumes the twins came from OHs family because there are indentical twins there, i keep getting, oh i knew someone had to have the twins in the family. lol! i have to explain that no, infact indentical twins dont run in families AND even if they did kevin's (OH) history has no affect on us having twins, because he cany affect how many eggs i produce. they just look at me strangely like ive spoken a forgien language, so half the time i just laugh now and say yeah.

This cracked me up - I have the same issue as OH is an identical twin. So when people find that out they are like, oh so you knew there was a chance.. I'm like.. no, he has nothing to do with it and go on to explain what you said above. I've just now gotten to the stage where I just agree instead of trying to explain. It's really just not worth it..

OMG - the not real twins comment is out of this world - that would have left me speechless to hear someone actually say that..


----------



## addie25

Mea said:


> TwoBumps said:
> 
> 
> Funniest I had was a lady shopping in Sainsburys came up to me and said "oh are they identical" and when I said "no they're not", she said "oh well are they twins then?!"
> When I told her they were she did admit it was a silly question and it really made me laugh afterwards!!
> 
> I had something similar I was a toddler group and some one asked if they were natural or not, so I told her they were ivf as I really done mind telling people. To which she replied "so their not real twins then!"Click to expand...

OMG if someone says that about my twins I will be like not real, get your head checked I see them clear as day so they must be real!!


----------



## bek74

lizziedripping said:


> Generally speaking, I don't mind the comments daft or sensible that people ask me when out with the twins. I figure that people are just generally in awe of twins so can be forgiven ;)
> 
> Hpwever, the one question which does irritate, and is almost always asked is "do twins run in the family then?"., OR, to translate, "are they naturally conceived or IVF?" grrr!! I find this to be an intrusive question which is, quite frankly no one elses business!!! It's like asking, did you have sex to conceive them!?!? If I'd had IVF I'd be even more annoyed - what difference does it make?
> 
> Twins are a gift, regardless of mode of conception, so to ask is a step too far. Apart from that, I'm open to all and every comment.........bring it on lol xxx

I am with you on this... Yes mine are IVF and I am not ashamed of that but don't feel the need to express my husbands mine issues at conceiving.
I have had... Are they identical? One is a boy with fair hair blue eyes and the other is a girl with dark hair and brown eyes lol
I get... Are they REAL twins? I reply, what does that mean? They said " oh are they IVF? I then usually reply, I have no intentions discussing my fertility and sex life with a stranger. Which of course they tend to apologize. I find that question offensive, yes IVF is more common these days so people feel they can just ask people what they like.
I get.... Oh bet they keep you busy, I tend to laugh and say what these 2 or the other 3 at home.
I get the good old ,,,, double trouble.

Most people are great but the odd few piss me off hehehe


----------



## Wind

I get the, "Do twins run in your family?" question a lot. I simply reply, "They do now." :haha: People never know what to say to that.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I don't understand how IVF twins aren't real twins =/ Twins are twins, surely? People are very strange.

I haven't had many stupid comments or questions, only if twins run in the family and are they identical (they may both be girls but they look nothing like eachother) Sure I will in time though!


----------



## Eternal

chetnaz said:


> Sarah-Jane said:
> 
> 
> I'm 31 weeks with twins and the questions already pee me off lol don't get me wrong, I love talking about them but as you've all said, some people can be so rude! Every time I mention I'm having twins I get "do they run in your family?" When I say yes, their usual comeback is "they're natural then?" I normally refuse to answer, they are natural but what does it matter how they were 'made'? I'll also usually get "you don't look big enough to be having twins!" But when they say this, they never know how far along I am, I could be 10 weeks or about to give birth for all they know! How 'big' do people expect you to be with twins? The size of a lorry from day of conception?!? *Also because I'm having two boys and already have a 2 year old boy, I always get asked "are you not gutted you're not having atleast one girl?"* Or "are you going to be trying for a girl after these?" It drives me crazy, what gender they are doesn't bother me, I'm overjoyed I'm having two boys, I absolutely love being a mum to a little boy with all the cars, football etc and think I would struggle with all the pink princess stuff haha I'd give it a shot but I'd probably just get laughed at! Lol! The thought of chasing my 3 lads round the park with the dog and a football excites the hell out of me :D but some people don't think parents are happy without having a boy and a girl which irritates me! X
> 
> Oooh I get this all the time when I'm out with my three boys. I get people asking me if Im dissapointed one wasnt a girl or saying "oh I bet you'll try for a girl soon". Even my consultant said "I'll see you next year when you're having your girl then"! It does piss me off cos it's like they think I'm not happy with my boys or like I'm incomplete without a girl. Yes in all honesty I would like a little girl, because I would like to also experience a mother/daughter relationship. But if I didn't have one, its not like a gaping hole in my life and I definately never think "oooh I wish one had been a girl" I love my boys to pieces and wouldnt have it any other way.Click to expand...

i feel the same, i have a boy and the twins are boys, and im overjoyed they are, would i like a girl one day? yes, but i wont be gutted if i dont have anymore or if i have another boy. i would be nice to experience having a girl, but im really happy to have boys.


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh my best answer to 'bet you've got your hands full' is 

'oh they're really good - its the 6 year old triplets that are a handful' hehehehe


----------



## chetnaz

When people say "I bet you've got your hands full" I usually reply "yes, but my heart is fuller". That usually shuts them up :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Mea said:


> TwoBumps said:
> 
> 
> Funniest I had was a lady shopping in Sainsburys came up to me and said "oh are they identical" and when I said "no they're not", she said "oh well are they twins then?!"
> When I told her they were she did admit it was a silly question and it really made me laugh afterwards!!
> 
> I had something similar I was a toddler group and some one asked if they were natural or not, so I told her they were ivf as I really done mind telling people. To which she replied "so their not real twins then!"Click to expand...

What?!?! How rude! That isn't weird, or cracked or insensitive, that's just downright unpleasant and nasty :growlmad: If you ask me, this person was jealous to their core that you have twins, nothing more, nothing less. 

I do find that some women of childbearing age are jealous when you walk in the room with twins.............totally takes the wind out of their sails. Shame that some of them feel the need to verbally vent their frustration :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

I was in the mall with my friend and her daughter playing in the play area yesterday and this lady with her twin boys came over to me and started telling me horrible things about having twins. She heard us talking about how I was pregnant with twins. She said we don't know what we are getting into, it is so hard she couldn't leave her house for a year and just went on and on. My friend goes "It will be hard but not like you are saying" And the lady goes "Yea so far its easy for you, you are not the one carrying them" LOLOLOL SHE THOUGHT WE WERE A GAY COUPLE!! I was wearing a wedding ring and my friend is not y would just just assume we are gay LOL. W.E the lady was so odd.

Yesterday was just a bad twin information day. My regular OBGYN was so negative. It was 40 min of him telling me how horrible being pregnant with twins was going to be and I was going to get depressed during and after my pregnancy. He was so horrible that I kept thinking don't cry the entire time. Whenever I said I feel good and I have a lot of support I will be fine and I don't work so I can lay down if my body is tired he just shot me down and said u don't get it. NO I get it, it is harder than a single pregnancy but he was just horrible. I am changing doctors. My moms friend his a high risk doctor and he is going to call me today to talk to me about twin pregnancies bc of how horrible my doctor was he wants me to hear from him so I stop worrying.


----------



## _Vicky_

addie25 said:


> I was in the mall with my friend and her daughter playing in the play area yesterday and this lady with her twin boys came over to me and started telling me horrible things about having twins. She heard us talking about how I was pregnant with twins. She said we don't know what we are getting into, it is so hard she couldn't leave her house for a year and just went on and on. My friend goes "It will be hard but not like you are saying" And the lady goes "Yea so far its easy for you, you are not the one carrying them" LOLOLOL SHE THOUGHT WE WERE A GAY COUPLE!! I was wearing a wedding ring and my friend is not y would just just assume we are gay LOL. W.E the lady was so odd.
> 
> Yesterday was just a bad twin information day. My regular OBGYN was so negative. It was 40 min of him telling me how horrible being pregnant with twins was going to be and I was going to get depressed during and after my pregnancy. He was so horrible that I kept thinking don't cry the entire time. Whenever I said I feel good and I have a lot of support I will be fine and I don't work so I can lay down if my body is tired he just shot me down and said u don't get it. NO I get it, it is harder than a single pregnancy but he was just horrible. I am changing doctors. My moms friend his a high risk doctor and he is going to call me today to talk to me about twin pregnancies bc of how horrible my doctor was he wants me to hear from him so I stop worrying.

tell them all to piss off sweetie - its fine I had a fab pregnancy went out for dinner in sparkly clothes at 35 weeks gone and even had a dance. My boys were induced because they were so comfy and I had an 8 hour vaginal delivery (sam was breech too) yes the newborn bit is hard but you will do it and you will want to do it because they will be your babies. No part of me has ever ever ever wished they werent twins ever!!!!! 

Raising twins is the most humbling fantastic thing I have ever had the experience to do - and it just keeps getting better! 

Sooooo print of some positive things and put them in a book and when you get scared read them - you will be fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## addie25

Thanks! I wasn't worried at all but my doctor was so negative. I am very excited and I think this is going to be great. He just scared me about the pregnancy. What kind of doctor tells you, you are going to have depression be4 and after babies are born. Who would predict that like that? Just horrible. I can not wait till that other doctor calls me today. I really wish I said take ur negativity and shove it to my doctor and that lady in the mall. They are negative and I can not wait to change my doctor.


----------



## Debbie82

It's funny cos yesterday a woman with twins said to my DH the only people that'll tell you twins will be too hard are those without them:winkwink:Obviously that woman in the mall was the exception to that but there's always someone who doesn't appreciate their blessings.


----------



## addie25

Agree she is lucky to have beautiful healthy babies. I agree it will be hard at times but why would u say all that to someone who doesn't even have her twins yet. I mean she kept telling me "You are in the honey moon stage now you just wait till you see what it is like" Well maybe it is like that for you because u have no control or rules as far as I saw. I taught a class of 18 gang kids ok I think I can handle my beautiful twins when they come.


----------



## Natali

The ''you don't understand what you're letting yourself in for'' comments annoy me! Especially when the people saying that are either childless or only have one child ... My response to them now is ''no, and neither do you, so don't assume you do.'' ... Just because their child is a handful doesn't mean mine are going to be haha. I feel blessed to be having my beautiful twins and I'm fed up of people destroying it for me :(


----------



## chan8180

Oh sod all those you dont know what you have let yourself in for it really is not that bad. Yes of course twin newborns are hard but so could one single baby. Mine are 9 months and apart from night waking which i know many singleton babies still go through they are just a joy and no bother really. I can 100% say i totally enjoy my boys, had days believe me where i couldn't wait to get them in bed but these are not that often anymore. It really is a fab job being a twin mummy :winkwink:


----------



## chetnaz

I was telling my sister today that I'm really broody lately and think that I may want another baby after all. She said to me "Naz, what if it's twins again?" and my answer to that was "I'd LOVE it!" - so having twins cant be that bad if this is how i'm feeling, can it?!! I absolutely adore my boys (all three of them of course) and I wouldn't have it any other way! I'm having such a fab time with the twins and enjoying watching them grow and develop by the day. Yes the newborn stage was hard work and yes they can be hard work now at times - BUT the positives faaaaar outweigh the minor negatives (such as less sleep). That twin mum that told you how bad it is to have twins either doesn't know just how lucky she is, or was having a veeeery bad day! lol.


----------



## knitbit

How awful to go on about how horrible twins are in front of them. She sounds like a gem of a mother...


----------



## addie25

Yesterday I was told " Oh were the twins a surprise" I said no it was a planned pregnancy. She goes "Well I bet you are now thinking what did I do!!"

Umm no I am not thinking that I am thrilled to have twins. People are so annoying.


----------



## heyyady

My tip top favorite "Oh, are they twins or are they different babies?"  Huh?


----------



## addie25

LOL different babies!! People are so odd. I hope people do not annoy me when my twins arrive. I do not do well with keeping my mouth shut I say what I am thinking.


----------



## MissMonty

Some people are just rude and stupid :growlmad:

When I started telling people at work one girl said to me 'good luck - I struggle with my one, god knows how you'll cope with two!' no congratulations from her, but most people have been really kind and nice.

I agree most silly comments come from people who don't have twins so how on earth do they know what it's like?

Ooh I did have a lovely comment yesturday from my dentist - he was asking about my pregnancy and I told him I was expecting twins he said 'Ah twins are such a blessing - congratulations' :D


----------



## addie25

What a nice dentist!!!

Has anyone had to get a CVS test done? My husband and I did IVF for genetic testing bc we are carries of a genetic disease. The babies were tested as embryos and are healthy but we still need to get the CVS to double check. I am going to the best doctor in NYC to do it but I am freaking out. 1 in 200 pregnancies end in a m/c and I am scared that will happen to me. People fly from around the country to see this doctor so I need to relax in knowing he is the best but I just want my babies safe and wish I didn't need to get this test done.


----------



## Elisheva009

KELLYBD said:


> The best I get is "Are they identicle?" Hmmmmm well ones a boy and ones a girl, so work that out. OH has started sayin, "Yes apart from the genitals!" :) xx

Someone asked the same thing to my friend who also has boy/girl twins.

When she replied that they are not identical, the person asked if they will be indentical when they're older!

The same friend was asked by another stranger which one was her favourite! She felt like saying "oh, we generally prefer the boy. We tend to ignore the girl." I mean, what kind of question is that?!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi ladies, I am desperate to have twins in my next pregnancy! I eat disgusting yams everyday in the hope of twins! Do you have any tips? My pregnancy history is not so great so far, I started ttc when I was 31, now i'm 32 and have 3 mc's behind me, I suppose I feel i'm 'owed' more babies!! More importantly I think it's great that they will always have such a close sibling. I'm so jealous that you have twins and would love to know if there's anything you think I could do to help the situation along, I know that it was most likely chance but thought it was worth asking! Thanks!


----------



## addie25

IVF is one way to have twins or IUI but not a guarantee.


----------



## heyyady

Elisheva009 said:


> KELLYBD said:
> 
> 
> The best I get is "Are they identicle?" Hmmmmm well ones a boy and ones a girl, so work that out. OH has started sayin, "Yes apart from the genitals!" :) xx
> 
> Someone asked the same thing to my friend who also has boy/girl twins.
> 
> When she replied that they are not identical, the person asked if they will be indentical when they're older!
> 
> The same friend was asked by another stranger which one was her favourite! She felt like saying "oh, we generally prefer the boy. We tend to ignore the girl." I mean, what kind of question is that?!Click to expand...

I had someone ask me just the other day which of my kids was my favorite. Without skipping a beat I answered. My son, Aaron, because he's so much like me." And when they got a HORRIFIED expression that I chose one above the others I continued. "My Daughter, Bethy, because she's nothing like me. My twin, Rochelle, because she's goofy and smiles and laughs all day at silly things. My twin, Charlotte, because she's my little cuddle bug and snuggles anytime I want." 
The nerve of some people!


----------



## ems1

My friend has b/g twins and people ask her how do you tell them apart???????????? :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

ems1 said:


> My friend has b/g twins and people ask her how do you tell them apart???????????? :happydance:

Ha ha my hubby has just asked me why I am histerically laughing at the computer :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

hahahaha!!!! some people! *shakes head*


----------



## Anna1982

yesterday in supermaket I had one woman swearing me down that my girls are identicle!!! they arnt ! ones blond ones very dark haired, youd have to be blind and stupid to think theyre identicle
I was really fed up as she wouldnt move, to the point I nearly ran her over lol

another classic oh one of each how sweet, when theyre both in PINK DRESSES PEOPLE DRESSES!!!!!

or when they see me with all 4 kids, oohhh havnt you got your hands full, well yes I do but I wouldnt swap any of them lol


----------



## heyyady

Had some idiot ask if they were both boys. Yes. I decided I've always wanted a matching pair of drag queens in the family, so I dressed my sons in as much pink and tutus and hearts and bows as I can. :dohh:


----------



## filipenko32

heyyady said:


> Had some idiot ask if they were both boys. Yes. I decided I've always wanted a matching pair of drag queens in the family, so I dressed my sons in as much pink and tutus and hearts and bows as I can. :dohh:

:haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi ladies, I don't have twins i just stalk this thread :blush: I think your twins are beautiful - SO cute in the avatars. I'll keep dreaming! Unbelievable that people make those comments, funny though!


----------



## wondertwins

heyyady said:


> Had some idiot ask if they were both boys. Yes. I decided I've always wanted a matching pair of drag queens in the family, so I dressed my sons in as much pink and tutus and hearts and bows as I can. :dohh:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## addie25

wondertwins said:


> heyyady said:
> 
> 
> Had some idiot ask if they were both boys. Yes. I decided I've always wanted a matching pair of drag queens in the family, so I dressed my sons in as much pink and tutus and hearts and bows as I can. :dohh:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bek74

My 11yr old who has ASD was playing on the school oval during lunch when the deputy principal asked how his baby brother and sister were. She asked how old they now are and if they are walking etc and my son answered, but then she said to him " which one is your favourite" my son said was confused and said " I love them both" then she said " so who is cuter" my son said " they're both cute".
He came home really upset about it. I explained that sometimes people don't think before they speak and that includes teachers. I am sure she meant, who is the funnier cheekier one etc..
People just don't think.


----------



## Nivy7272

I def. think people lose their minds when they see twins coming. I was at the grocery store the other day and I had just carried the boys through the store in their car seats (I was just picking up a prescription at the pharmacy and figured my arms could use some toning!). I was walking back out to my SUV and a lady was parked beside me staring. She rolled her window down and went ON AND ON AND ON about how she remembered doing that and how hard it was and how she couldn't wait til they were in booster seats etc. etc. etc. and I looked at her and said, 'Oh you have twins too!!?!!' And she goes, 'What? You have twins?! No I don't have twins just 2 years apart.' Duh lady.


----------



## twinmom

KELLYBD said:


> The best I get is "Are they identicle?" Hmmmmm well ones a boy and ones a girl, so work that out. OH has started sayin, "Yes apart from the genitals!" :) xx

That's awesome! I get the whole "are they identical" all the time too...I'm going to start saying what your OH says, love it


----------



## twinmom

I've decided I don't even mind people asking "do they run in the family?" anymore cuz I just lie and say yes and move on....I'm way more offended by the people that say "twins, are they natural?"

Or the people that ask, "so boy and girl you're done then right?" , so irritating, and so none of their business.


----------

